# How do you get water out of the frame?



## Kumachan (Jan 15, 2013)

My bicycle is living outside (sorry can't do anything about moving it in) and its steel frame sometimes get filled with water through the saddle and other holes.
Water in a steel frame is killer. I know it. But do not know how do I get water out efficiently. Just removing the saddle and placing it upside down removes water from the saddle tube while remaining water goes somewhere in other tubes.
Is there any way to make it more secure?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

No expert but a good tip I have heard in addition to what you have already done is to put it next to a dehumidifier.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Pulling the seat post and turning the bike upside down to drain is about as good as you're going to be able to do. On the plus side, that's where most of the water accumulates. While it's upside down, rotate/ turn the frame slowly to drain water from the other tubes.

Just a note, not all tubing is completely open. Some top tubes (as one example) are closed at the ends, save for a center weep hole. 

Also consider treating the insides (wherever you can get at) with Weigle's Frame Saver. 

J P Weigle&apos;s FRAME SAVER - BikeRadar


----------



## drussell (Aug 6, 2010)

You may have drain holes at the back end of the chainstays - turn the bike so the front tire is pointing at the sky to drain out of those.

Keep your bike under a tarp, which ought to help with the water accumulation.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

You might also consider drilling a drain hole in the bottom bracket shell. It may already have a hole there, if there's a cable guide attached with a screw. If so, remove the screw and see if any water comes out. 

Someone mentioned Framesaver. Any sticky spray lube (e.g., Boeshield) would work, but you need to get the inside of the tubes dry first. If you can bring it inside to a warm dry place for a few days, it might be worth the trouble.


----------



## MrMook (Nov 18, 2007)

If you have an old open-top collar-style seat post, you may want to cap it to prevent water from coming in. Seal that up, and keep your headset, bottom bracket, and seatpost greased, and I can't see how much water would get in anyway.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

In order to do a really thorough job drying your bike frame out, I would suggest that in addition to using Weigle's framesaver and a tarp (or plastic sheeting), you should remove the components from your bike and hang it upside down, whenever the temperature gets close to 90 degrees Fahrenheit. Hang it up this way for at least 4-5 hours, in direct sunlight.

If this can't be arranged, then bring the bicycle frame indoors and set it upside down near an opened oven door set at 400 degrees for about 3 hours or so.

* For best results, do this every 6 months or at least once per year. Use of the tarp is really a key factor here.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I would not use a tarp! Tarps trap moisture, get something that will breath. Just out of curiosity why can't you keep it indoors?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

bmach said:


> I would not use a tarp! Tarps trap moisture, get something that will breath. Just out of curiosity why can't you keep it indoors?


Yeah, letting the frame fill up with water from rainstorm after rainstorm is much better than some condensation from the tarp....

:mad2:


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

bmach said:


> I would not use a tarp! Tarps trap moisture, get something that will breath. Just out of curiosity why can't you keep it indoors?


Tarps are used for cars, bicycles, motorcycles, all terrain vehicles, boats, and a host of other vehicles. Unless your bike is covered with a tarp during Monsoon season, you should be just fine.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Drill a 1/8" hole under the BB shell.


----------



## Kumachan (Jan 15, 2013)

bmach said:


> I would not use a tarp! Tarps trap moisture, get something that will breath. Just out of curiosity why can't you keep it indoors?


Simply because indoors I have one more bike... and no more space.  Small Japanese apartments you know.


----------



## Kumachan (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you for answers, guys. This is really helpful. Was always wondering why do I have that small holes in chainstays. Will try that as soon as possible.


----------



## Haagis58 (Jan 5, 2013)

I read on the "Tips that will amaze newbies" thread that using a blowdryer after cleaning the bike will get it dry...should work if your bike's been in the rain!


----------



## triumph3banger (Jun 13, 2012)

To dry out your bike, heat the seat tube with a hair dryer or heat gun, and it will create a draft which will draw out the moisture from the harder to reach areas. Then let it dry for a few days, and treat ith frame saver.


----------

